# Arthritis - completely debilitating



## donnaq (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two cockapoos. Randy is 13.5 and extremely active. He has the mindset of a puppy and he is the lovable dog everyone should be fortunate enough to own! About 3 years ago, Randy tore his acl. We found the best surgeon who did an amazing job. About a month ago, we started to see a decline in Randy's mobility. We were very careful in not letting him go up steps any more and would pick him up when he wanted to sit on the couch. Last weekend, we had him in our fenced in yard, and he zipped past my husband going full puppy speed. Unfortunately, he must have done something to his other leg. He can barely walk, limping when he does and we carry him almost everywhere. He has been on glucosamine for about a year and just recently started giving him Rymadel for arthritis. We are taking him to the vet tomorrow, but are unsure about his quality of life going forward. We have never owned an aging dog and would welcome any advise on how to proceed. A second surgery is out of the question as Randy lost his hearing a year ago and communication is very difficult for him. Any advise?


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Donna poor Randy and you, any dogs I have loss have always been quick and the decision has always been taken out of my hands. You know Randy best and how he is so will know whats best for him. As long as he is not in any pain and has a good quality of life he seems happy with then just keep him with you. You will know when the time is right and from experience he will let you know. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I met a woman recently whose black lab had severe arthritis, it was on a high level of medications from the vets which was not only costly but obviously she was conscious of it taking the meds long term. Even on this medication the dog was finding mobility difficult and she could no longer take him for a walk which he used to love he would have a short amble on her road. She was beginning to query his quality of life .She heard of the benefits of Apple Cidar Vinegar, he had been having it since November when I met her last month and was off all medication, and enjoying off lead walks again. So maybe worth a read and a try x

http://www.naturalbird.com/mcwatters/acv.htm

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/2_6/features/5220-1.html

http://www.ehow.co.uk/about_4760773_apple-cider-vinegar-benefits-dogs.html


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I once had a wonderful dog, Bogart, who had arthritis. When he was 13 he began having more trouble, and looked to be in pain just trying to walk. It was about 20 years ago, so not so many options were available. But, I think quality of life is everything. He had a great vet who sent him onto the bridge with love. I still get teary-eyed thinking of him. 
Whatever you choose to do, I'm sure it will be the right thing for Randy and you. So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Look into magnetic collars. some people find a big differrnce. other see a small difference still worth it.

some people class it as a plasibo efect. but with dogs you cant exsplane it to them so that wouldnt work. 

hydro therapy is another thig to think about as it takes the pressur off the joint. 


however you also need to understand he is an old boy and things will start braking down. 13 is a fantastic age. but depending on what happens over the next couple of months you may have to consider whats for the best if he isnt able to move around and enjoy himself.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Apple Cider Vinegar is great for Arhtitis in dogs and humans, combine it with hydrotherapy and some canine Bowen therapy and you may find he has a good few years left in him yet.


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

There's also New Zealand green lipped mussel - my vet prescribed it in pill form for my elderly cat who had problems jumping - the resulting change was amazing. She jumped like a young cat again and never suffered again. She's in catty heaven now but that was from a fibrosarcoma, and I'm now waiting for her little cockapoo brother. Reallybest of luck with with Randy. Here are reviews on amazon.co.uk for a green lipped mussel product for dogs so as to give you an idea of how other people have found it for arthritic dogs (good reviews) - and not to advertise the product I hasten to add - which wasn't the one I had - my one was canosan.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-rev..._link_2?ie=UTF8&pageNumber=2&showViewpoints=0


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sio said:


> There's also New Zealand green lipped mussel - my vet prescribed it in pill form for my elderly cat who had problems jumping - the resulting change was amazing. She jumped like a young cat again and never suffered again. She's in catty heaven now but that was from a fibrosarcoma, and I'm now waiting for her little cockapoo brother. Reallybest of luck with with Randy. Here are reviews on amazon.co.uk for a green lipped mussel product for dogs so as to give you an idea of how other people have found it for arthritic dogs (good reviews) - and not to advertise the product I hasten to add - which wasn't the one I had - my one was canosan.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-rev..._link_2?ie=UTF8&pageNumber=2&showViewpoints=0



I have a ten year old cat that has limped for a couple of years ( quite young to get arthritis) so might give these a try. What doseage did you use please???


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel for you - if only they were for ever young...

A sob moment and a poem someone sent me when we had to have our old dog put to sleep: 

TAKE JOY IN…..OLD DOGS
Their joys are simple. A soft bed. A scrap fallen from the table that the younger dogs missed. The memory of a treed squirrel. A stormless night.
White whiskered faces and legs crooked as question marks.
Old Dogs…their sweet Buddha bellies hang over crossed legs as they fall asleep in a coveted patch of sun. 
Dreaming of out-racing their shadows down long, shady lanes.
Once they danced by your side. 
The very definition of joy unleashed. 
A perfect poem caught in shining eyes and wagging tails. 
They have followed you faithfully for years. 
And would plunge into fires, untamed wildernesses, raging waters if you asked.
Now, they struggle to catch up. Their pace slow but their hearts still valiant.
Their cloudy eyes are starting to dim and go distant, tuning in to some invisible world. 
Just beyond your reach.
Don’t go you say, as you scratch the tender part between their ears. 
Stay longer. I can’t imagine a world without your fur pressed close to my cheek. 
There are still so many roads we haven’t explored.
And they look up at you with a wisdom that just slays you.
Their backs are bent, not from the weight of years, but from the invisible wings they are growing
That will soon take them to a place where once more they are warriors of speed
Drunk with the sights and scents of a thousand meadows.
Able to leap high enough to touch the wing of the tiniest butterfly.
A place where they will now wait for you to catch up.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry not quite sure why it posted twice.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Sorry not quite sure why it posted twice.


Just to make sure we read it 

The apple cider vinegar is 5ml a day for a cat, between 10/15 ml a day for a small to medium dog.Just add to water or food .

Also great for humans for a list of stuff from blood pressure to digestion, arthritis, weight loss x


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

colpa110 said:


> I have a ten year old cat that has limped for a couple of years ( quite young to get arthritis) so might give these a try. What doseage did you use please???


Hello - I've actually found the product I used on amazon.co.uk (I recognise the box) - it's called Seraquin in England. Here's a link to the product for cats and small dogs:

(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seraquin-800mg-Nutritional-Joint-Supplement/dp/B001J68CK4). 

I think she was given the one for cats - I can check this though for you later on. She took 1/2 a tablet a day at first (it's easy to break in half), and then, because she loved it so much (she would go absolutely wild for it - it smells very fishy!), the vet said she could have a whole tablet a day. But may be I had the one for dogs, hence why the half tablet. I used to crush it up for her, because the tablet is really quite big. As said, I'll get back to you on this one and let you know asap.


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

My hunch was right: It was the product for dogs - and it's 2g - the cat one is 800 mg. so she was getting half a 2 gram tablet per day. 

Hope it helps  here's a link to it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/seraquin-jo...d=1365189560&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Sera+quoin


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry! Afterthought: my cat weighed about 3.6 kg - 4 kg.


----------



## donnaq (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's an update... Sorry it took so long. We took Randy to the vet and he had a complete tear in his other acl. Our vet said we had two choices. Put him down, (because he was limping and in pain) - or do another surgery. Randy had just had complete blood work done and a complete set of x-rays. Our vet said he was in perfect physical shape and a great candidate for another surgery. He felt we could get another two good years with randy. Fortunately, there was a new traveling ortho surgeon from down the shore who visits local vets to perform this intricate surgery. We decided to have the surgery. Randy came out of the surgery better the second time around! It as been exactly a week, and our only concern is keeping him sedated enough so he doesn't run! We will not ever permit him to run free again, but certainly can't wait to take him on that long walk! Thank you for all your suggestions and support.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that Randy has some happy walks in the future to look forward to. Enjoy every moment with your boy.


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

That's good to hear!!


----------

